# Need help with this prewar



## Gamertech (Oct 1, 2018)

A friend of mine has this prewar Schwinn we both are a bit stumped I have an idea just wanted to run it through you guys and see what we all come up with the serial reads X15061. I’m posting pics soon


----------



## Gamertech (Oct 1, 2018)

The pictures he sent me


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 2, 2018)

38?


----------



## John82a1 (Oct 2, 2018)

Straight key= 36 I think


----------



## jkent (Oct 2, 2018)

The truss rods are the style of 1935 Motorbike style.
The frame is a 1936 + frame style. Would this be an early crossover from 1935 to early 1936?
JKent


----------



## Gamertech (Oct 17, 2018)

jkent said:


> The truss rods are the style of 1935 Motorbike style.
> The frame is a 1936 + frame style. Would this be an early crossover from 1935 to early 1936?
> JKent





Wow I thought it was a 38. Just so guys know I’ve bought the bike and plans to restore to its glory days. Looking for parts if you know of anyone please send them my way thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 17, 2018)

Can we see a pic of the serial number? V/r Shawn


----------



## Gamertech (Oct 17, 2018)

Reads X15061


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 17, 2018)

That serial looks like the later i.e. '38 style to me. I do agree forks look like '36. It would be interesting to know how this was badged originally. V/r Shawn


----------



## Gamertech (Oct 17, 2018)

Wish it did have the badge but it doesn’t. So a 38 fork would have the key on an angle?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 17, 2018)

Gamertech said:


> Wish it did have the badge but it doesn’t. So a 38 fork would have the key on an angle?



Normally yes. I see the stem has been changed so possibly the fork was changed at one time as well. I'd pull the crank and see how it is dated. V/r Shawn


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 17, 2018)

The whole thing looks like a vintage parts bike to me, fenders aren’t Schwinn made. 

The “36” style locking fork can be found on some 37s too. 

The prewar serials aren’t as sequential as everyone likes to assume. I would say that X could be a 37 or 38 depending on parts that we don’t have here to help make the call.


----------



## Gamertech (Oct 17, 2018)

I know the fenders are not for the bike at all those are going off the bike asap. I’ll remove the crank this week to see at least a better idea what year it is


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 17, 2018)

Gamertech said:


> I know the fenders are not for the bike at all those are going off the bike asap. I’ll remove the crank this week to see at least a better idea what year it is




Just take whatever is on there with a grain of salt, that's a pretty common part to get swapped out as well.

Either way the frame type is a C model, with an early locking fork.


----------



## Gamertech (Oct 17, 2018)

So


Autocycleplane said:


> Just take whatever is on there with a grain of salt, that's a pretty common part to get swapped out as well.
> 
> Either way the frame type is a C model, with an early locking fork likely from another model (C Models didn't typically use that fork).




Someone mentioned that it’s a B model autocycle cause of the straight down tube bar... I’m confused


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 17, 2018)

Gamertech said:


> Someone mentioned that it’s a B model autocycle cause of the straight down tube bar... I’m confused





No Autocycle ever came with a straight down tube. Whoever told you that doesn't know what they are talking about. May I suggest buying one of these so you can educate yourself on the model year changes:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/new-BOOK-p...h=item46857e0226:g:2XoAAOSwj0RbKTxF:rk:2:pf:0

https://www.ebay.com/itm/ALL-COLOR-...h=item4686556b58:g:eqgAAOSw-QNa2g43:rk:1:pf:0

That style frame is easily distinguishable as a C model, see post #3:

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/dx-verses-c-model.109822/


----------



## Gamertech (Oct 17, 2018)

Ok thanks


----------



## jacob9795 (Oct 17, 2018)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1935-schwinn-double-diamond-cycleplane.117728/#post-941584

It looks like these guys have been taking good care of you.


----------



## Gamertech (Oct 17, 2018)

Yes they have, I love any history about Bikes I can get my hands on


----------



## Gamertech (Oct 17, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> 38?




Frame is a 38 fork is older 35-36


----------



## Gamertech (Oct 17, 2018)

so I’ve found a catalog with a model c Schwinn but never seen this style tank who has??


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 17, 2018)

Do a search on the forum for "C Mod" and you will see some. V/r Shawn


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 17, 2018)

Gamertech said:


> so I’ve found a catalog with a model c Schwinn but never seen this style tank who has??
> 
> View attachment 885359





That’s a BC model, a different frame from the C model you have.


----------



## Gamertech (Oct 17, 2018)

Besides here I’ve never heard of a c model ever... super confused I think I get somewhere and find out I was wrong again


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 17, 2018)

Gamertech said:


> Besides here I’ve never heard of a c model ever... super confused I think I get somewhere and find out I was wrong again


----------



## REC (Oct 18, 2018)

"C" model - this is one with a spring fork - both are "C" models with tanks



No spring fork:




REC


----------



## Gamertech (Oct 18, 2018)

Very nice bikes now the hunt begins to look for a tank


----------

